# Flawed Buisness Plan



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw this in a local under ground paper and I thought of several discussions that have taken place on the forum about the importance of a business plan.

A picture is worth 1000 words...


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

whats wrong with those damn nudist those shirts are premium quality.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL, thanks for sharing that, Chip.

It's also interesting to note that that particular comic strip (Bizarro) has a store online at CafePress selling t-shirts: Bizarro Online Shop : CafePress.com


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. If he would just shoo away those 2 pesky birds off the awning, the nudists would flock to him.


----------



## bontemps02 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol! Too funny! What perfect illustration of such an important fact.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha that is a perfect example of the importance of a business plan, I absolutely love it


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

U gotta give the people what they want... Good example of not knowing what the people want....


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> U gotta give the people what they want... Good example of not knowing what the people want....


 *LOL *_to funny! I doubt there is a much more accurate way to tell someone just how important it is to know not only what you wish to market but who your target groups are. great post._


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Too funny. By the way.....what's a business plan?


J/K


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OK.. Now I don't think it is that funny.. why.. because Nudest have to wear something when they are not at the colony.. so they are advertising the colony.. You have to look at you plan from all angles..


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

badalou said:


> You have to look at you plan from all angles..


 
That's what the Nudist say


----------

